# Recommendations for expat tax accountants?



## conorjesu34 (Mar 5, 2021)

Hi all:
Does anyone have any recommendations for tax services/accountants you've used?
My 2019 taxes are going to be a little more complex than usual because of an inheritance and some other stuff, so I'm thinking of hiring someone to do them for me. I'd appreciate any feedback on services you've used that you thought were good -- or I suppose warnings about services you used that you thought were _bad_ would also be helpful.
I've seen some good reviews online of 1040Abroad in particular... anyone had any experiences with them?
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Are you only interested in having you US taxes done? Or will you need help with your residence country tax declarations, too?


----------



## cdwhalen (Feb 2, 2021)

I have been using BrightTax for a number of years and have been happy with them. They are only filing my US tax obligation as the domestic tax filing I have to do is pretty simple.


----------

